# seperating wax from honey



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

You can let the bees clean the honey out of it then use the wax.


----------



## arthur (Apr 6, 2008)

solar wax melter.

I tried the robbing frenzy thing. Am not going to do it again.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

brac said:


> You can let the bees clean the honey out of it then use the wax.


This in theory is a good thing, but theory does not always translate to the practical.

Robbing can and most often creates crusty, mad, angry bees. You can almost here the change in the tone of their hum when they get that way.

Second, robbing is a great way to spread disease in a bee yard, and if you have any bee yard within close proximity, you will spread disease to other yards.
Just my two cents


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

an old pan/pot from goodwill filled with water and wax. Heat to about 170F. Any honey
will disolve in the water and can be discarded. The wax will float on the top.


----------



## FourTails (Jun 18, 2010)

I've done this and it worked great (at 200 degrees) in the oven but have a small layer of brownish crust on the bottom of my wax. Should I reheat the wax and pour through a fine strainer. I plan on making lip balm. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Whether you use the hot water method or the solar method, just FYI beeswax melts at 145 to 147 degrees.

You need your wax to be clean or the wick will clog up and the candle will not burn properly due to poor wax draw. There is more than honey in the wax to contend with... propolis, pollen, etc.

Some will put wax in pantyhose, slosh it in warm water to dissolve the honey and then place the wax, still in the panyhose, into a solar melter using paper toweling to provide additional filtering.


----------



## FourTails (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I'm really new at this beekeeping thing. All help is greatly appreciated. Mike


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Keep in mind that you don't want beeswax that you are melting to go over 180* to preserve the quality of the wax, especially the nice smell. The ideal temperature that you want when pouring or dipping candles changes depending on the candle size you are making or mold type you are using. Large candle molds require higher temps. than smaller molds so you don't get the horizontal "crack" lines. You will learn by practice. Take notes on best pour temps. and write it on your mold along with best wick size. Usually I like to pour or dip between 160 to 180*. Dip at too low a temperature and you will get lumps. Smooth motion on the dipping so wax doesn't wrinkle! If you don't have a dipping taper rack, use a stainless steel nut tied to the wick. After a few dips, you can cut the nut off. If you don't, it will really get coated.

Don't use aluminum to melt wax in as it can darken and discolor the wax. Some people like the electric Presto pots. Use caution always. 

Birthday candles are fun to dip. I use a rack. Use 4/0 (pronounced four aught) for wick. They only need to be dipped 5 times or so. My birthday candles burn almost 1/2 hour and still have a stub left.


----------



## JimB (Sep 1, 2010)

You can wash most of the honey out by putting the mixture in a tub or bucket with tap water, work it around and remove the wax with a strainer. It may take three or four cycles to get most of the honey out.


----------

